# A-Sons Michigan



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

I was contacted by this company today, they want me to provide itemized pricing for HUD services. Does anyone have a general pricing sheet from them, or should I just run for the hills now?


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

HollandPPC said:


> I was contacted by this company today, they want me to provide itemized pricing for HUD services. Does anyone have a general pricing sheet from them, or should I just run for the hills now?


I believe Hud has its guidelines and pricing just base it on those and discount.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

HollandPPC said:


> I was contacted by this company today, they want me to provide itemized pricing for HUD services. Does anyone have a general pricing sheet from them, or should I just run for the hills now?


Holland, don't run for the hills, give them YOUR price sheet and watch THEM run for the hills...:lol::lol::lol:

I believe most of these companies are want-to-be regionals and are just fishing to see what cheap azz prices they can find. They should be able to provide their sheet or at least a discount % off of HUD rates.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

I got the same email, and will be bidding to make a profit! :thumbsup:


----------



## REO2Rentals (Sep 18, 2012)

JDRM said:


> I got the same email, and will be bidding to make a profit! :thumbsup:


Correct me if I'm wrong - they said they will hire approx 6 vendors to cover each county? 

Their mentality is - if you refuse to accept this low-ball work order we will find other sucker who will:thumbup:


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

REO2Rentals said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong - they said they will hire approx 6 vendors to cover each county?
> 
> Their mentality is - if you refuse to accept this low-ball work order we will find other sucker who will:thumbup:


And when the suckers are out of business, I will be available! :thumbsup:


----------



## ontimepres (Jan 4, 2013)

When the original poster said "HUD services" I think that A-sons means service on HUD owned post-conveyance homes ..... and the FHA price guide pretty much goes out the window. I normally see those services "packaged" as initial services that include a list of items vs. itemized prices. Companies like A2Z, Sigma, AMS, Cityside, etc. have those services and I've seen anywhere from $350-650


----------



## HollandPPC (Sep 22, 2012)

Exactly. I guess it was my fault for not wording corretly. 


ontimepres said:


> When the original poster said "HUD services" I think that A-sons means service on HUD owned post-conveyance homes ..... and the FHA price guide pretty much goes out the window. I normally see those services "packaged" as initial services that include a list of items vs. itemized prices. Companies like A2Z, Sigma, AMS, Cityside, etc. have those services and I've seen anywhere from $350-650


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

JDRM said:


> And when the suckers are out of business, I will be available! :thumbsup:


They are stuck with the prices they bid the contract. You shouldn't be waiting on all the ugly girls.


----------



## AFS (Jan 9, 2013)

Been contacted and asked for pricing as well, haven't found alot of info on this company. Wondering if anyone has had any problems/complaints in doing business with them?


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> They are stuck with the prices they bid the contract. You shouldn't be waiting on all the ugly girls.


Not waiting on anything here, work is going fine, and THEY are stuck with THEIR agreed pricing , not ME! I am bidding this knowing someone else will be cheaper....


----------



## Stateline (Jan 3, 2013)

* ASONS ANNOUNCES VENDOR PROPOSED PRICING PROCESS: *



ASONS is initiating the process of gathering competitive bids for property preservation services across all current coverage areas (similar to an RFP process). The purpose of this process is to ensure that ASONS continues to receive quality field services, at competitive rates, to remain strong within our industry.
This process will be open to all existing vendors, and others currently providing these services. If you are an ASONS vendor now, you will receive an invitation in the near future to participate in the process. No other action is required at this time. If you are not currently a vendor, and are interested in participating, you can register and complete an online application on our website to receive an invitation.




how low can you go?


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

We raised our debris rates by $1 per cyd and our winterizations $25 for 2013. That would be very competetive as I see it.


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

They left grass cut pricing out????


----------

